# leather punches



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

Anyone recommend a good punch.......Rotary or a set of punches to make pouches?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I got my latest (after a couple of others) from Tractor Supply. They are made for dealing with harness leather and are very robust compared to crafts level that you would get from Hobby Lobby and such. Just about any farm supply should have them.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I use these. For pouches I use ø 4mm.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

I got my set at Tandy


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I use and recommend this model from hobby lobby. It is forged and machined not stamped and bent. It is expensive how ever you can get a 40% off coupon on their web site to use in store or online. The punch tips are replaceable and this thing is dang tough.  Any questions let me know and I will answer the best I can.

https://www.hobbylobby.com/Crafts-Hobbies/Leather-Crafting/Tools-Finishes/Professional-Rotary-Punch/p/55719#review-section


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I got a cheap set of punches off of Amazon several years ago and they worked fine. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002964CC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I upgraded to a pouch cutting die that the Turk was selling. I know GZK also sells some nowadays.

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=6a58da7788a14083a93e76e19fc1ab44


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have a pouch cutting die from the Turk too and one on the way from slingshooting. Com and I will do a review of it when I get it


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

You guys must go through a lot of pouches, eh?


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Grandpa Pete said:


> You guys must go through a lot of pouches, eh?


Actually I do some a little leatherwork as a hobby too so mine have other uses.


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 22, 2019)

Tandy kit has 4-5 sizes


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I like experiment with different leathers and thicknesses etc so it is practical for me to have my own dies  it is nice being able to really roll your own too. Lol


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

​
C.S. osborne & co.


----------

